# Help catching feral pigeon



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi guys, hope you can help me.
There's a feral pigeon that's been coming to my garden recently with a really bad leg - he has to sit down when eating and prefers my kitchen roof as he can sun himself there. He definetly needs help, but I can't catch him - once I get within about 3 feet of him he flies off.
I took a couple of photos on my mobile so you can have a look at him, I'm currently charging my SLR so should be able to get some better ones to you soon.
So, any tips for cathing him? Would there happen to be anyone kind enough to come down and catch him for me. I'm located in the DA8 area, south east london/kent.
Thanks


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

trap
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if he roosts on the roof at night, catch him then.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Trap him, or wait until it's dark - they don't see very well in the dark and they are easy to catch.


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

sky tx said:


> trap
> http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


I don't really have the time to do that I'm afraid.


spirit wings said:


> if he roosts on the roof at night, catch him then.


I'll certainly try, he hasn't been back for a few hours now


garacari said:


> Trap him, or wait until it's dark - they don't see very well in the dark and they are easy to catch.


Okay, thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are extra wary when they have thread. The box trap is very effective, did you mean you haven't got the time to lie in wait? If all else fails what you could do is put the trap out at a specific time for a couple of days with the seed under it so it loses its wariness, then it will be less time consuming when you set it as a trap.


----------



## woodpigeon4 (Aug 16, 2009)

Feefo said:


> They are extra wary when they have thread. The box trap is very effective, did you mean you haven't got the time to lie in wait? If all else fails what you could do is put the trap out at a specific time for a couple of days with the seed under it so it loses its wariness, then it will be less time consuming when you set it as a trap.


Yes, that's what I meant. I'll try making a trap tomorrow and leaving it out - he visited today and looked a bit better actually, still has to use his wings to stand properly though.


----------

